# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Whites tree frog has turned brown

## Jamesferrassie

I have a newly acquired whites tree frog which i got a couple days back. He was a light green/bluish colour at the store, however, he has turned a brown colour. ive read that this could imply stress but also it could be a sign of blending in with his surroundings?

the little fellas viv is in the low 80's temp wise and always 60% humidity. the viv isnt in the brightest of places and it doesnt get much natural light. could this be a facture?

any help would be appreciated!!
thanks in advance.

----------


## JWells

Can be pretty common.  How is the behavior?  Eating/activity?

----------


## Jamesferrassie

Its just been sitting in the same position most of the day. the crickets i put in earlier have all been eating by the looks of it.

----------


## Autumn

White’s tree frogs generally change shades of green, brown and or greenish gray/blue,…..mine does that all the time. I can see though how this would raise alarm. However, if the frog stops eating or has noticeable changes in behavior, then that should be a reason for concern.

----------


## Don

Your frog should be pretty still all day since his main activity is at night when the lights are out.
   After he settle s in you can add a night light but its best to let him get comfortable first.

If you look through some of the members photo albums you will see how the same frogs can look totally different in color.

To ensure he/she is eating, try using a glass bowl sunk into the substrate and put the crickets in that.  Also, if your finding droppings then he/she is eating.  They just need some time to dettle in and sometimes this can take a few weeks.  Best thing is to not hover over him, not many changes unless needed for keeping the correct humidity and temps, and relax so he can too.  :-)

----------

JWells

----------


## JWells

I agree with the above posters...

I also might recommend lowering the temperature to the mid to high 70's.  I live in the Florida Keys and my white's are constantly subjected to temps like yours if not hotter, but i think they prefer a slightly cooler temperature.  In general, most treefrogs are kept too warm and wet (especially white's), IMO.

That being said, if the frog is eating and relatively active at night, I wouldn't be too concerned with the darker color.  Be patient and let the frog settle in.

----------

